# Boat/trailer registration



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Just picked up a 16' tri hull, wondering if anybody can tell me roughly what it costs to register the boat and trailer. Tried DMV site but won't give me the full cost. Also, what do I need to do to get a homemade trailer registered?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

My last one was about $100, 19' Skiff.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

For boat and trailer?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah but if I'm not mistaking you're wasting your time asking on here cause different size boats and trailers are different cost to register. A simple phone call to the DMV can answer your question.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty sure that they would need to see the trailer and it would have to have some kind of ID either engraved in the metal or on a tag attached to the trailer. Cost to register will depend on weight, not length. May have to take it to a weight station/\ .Don't forget the tax will be asked for if you recently bought it . Have you checked the DMV web site for info?


----------

